# LDI 2013 Early Registration Discounts



## gafftaper (Jun 21, 2013)

LDI 2013 Nov 22-24th

Register before 8/2/13 to save!

Full conference registration is $545 now, it goes up to $695 on 8/2 and then up to $745 on 10/18.
Free Exhibit Hall only passes are available now through 8/2 then they go up to $60... although it seems you can always find a free one from some company. 

Register here. 

They don't seem to have released information the schedule for conference sessions, backstage Las Vegas, LDInstitute, or the Master Classes yet.


----------

